# RequestDispatcher nach Submit



## MQue (4. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Servlet welche einen RequestDispatcher benutzen soll, um auf eine JSP umzuleiten, wenn ein Submit- Button gedrückt wird, 
Mein Problem ist, ich weiß nicht wie ich es machen kann, dass der forward erst bei einem Button klick oder Linkklick passiert,
Könnte mir da jemand helfen?
Vielen Dank,



```
out.println("<input type=\"SUBMIT\">");
RequestDispatcher view = request.getRequestDispatcher("view.jsp");
view.forward(request, response);
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Apr 2009)

bei einem Submit-Klick sendet der Browser (potentiell 10.000 km entfernt von deinem Java-Computer)
einen Request an den Server, dort wertet ein Servlet alle Eingaben aus und leitet an die richtige JSP weiter,

was genau ist bei diesem Vorgang die Frage?
wenn der Client auf irgendwas klickt, kannst du nicht beim Client irgendwo weiterleiten, außer mit Späßen wie JavaScript,
innerhalb des Servers wird niemand Submit anklicken, da gibts keine User


----------



## mvitz (4. Apr 2009)

Du könntest es folgendermaßen machen:
Auf der Website folgendes:

```
<input type="submit" name="test" value="Submit" />
```
Und dann im Servlet folgendes:
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]if (request.getParamter("test") != null) {
  // submit button wurde gedrueckt
}[/HIGHLIGHT]
Damit fragst du ab, ob jemand auf der Seite auf den Submitbutton gedrückt hat.


----------

